# clen questions



## ROID RANGER (Apr 28, 2011)

so im thinkin about taking clen and dont really know much about it.
i was wondering how long the 2 week on and off period is supposed to last , should i stack it with test or is it supposed to be used by itself and how long before or after a aas cycle should i use it


----------



## djflipnautikz (Apr 28, 2011)

ROID RANGER said:


> so im thinkin about taking clen and dont really know much about it.
> i was wondering how long the 2 week on and off period is supposed to last , should i stack it with test or is it supposed to be used by itself and how long before or after a aas cycle should i use it



Well Clenbuterol is a Beta2 Agonist. you do not need to take Test with it or anything.

You can use it during cycle, during pct, after pct it doesnt matter.

It is actually been proven to be ANTI-CATABOLIC in animals but has not been confirmed in humans so i don't know if it is for us. But if it is that is especially helpful for pct as it spares muscle.

the reason you need to take a break for two weeks after bein on for two weeks is because your Beta-2 receptors get downregulated and it stops working. a 2 week break is enough to refresh it. You can also do two days on two days off.

another alternative however is Ketotifen, can be found @ EP w/ the liquid clen. This you take 1mg - 2mg every night and helps refresh the receptors so that you can stay on for about a month or more.

Good luck and if you dont like the sides of Clen, ALbuterol is a better alternative but is required to be dosed more frequently.

here is a good read on Clenbuterol and the site also has info on ALbuterol:

Clenbuterol

GOOD LUCK BRO!


----------



## Imosted (Apr 28, 2011)

*Clen FAQ*​ 

After reading and answering the  same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will  answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel  some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of  personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over  30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over  100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I  will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as  many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can  glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to  get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the  "steroid profile" section of the forum

*Q. What is Clen?*

*A.* Clenbuterol is a prescription drug. It is a  bronchodilator which means it is given to patients to improve bronchial  airflow (helps people breathe easier). It is commonly prescribed to  asthmatics and for many other illnesses which cause breathing  difficulty. Clen is often self administered as an "off label" fat loss  drug. Many have used this compound to shed pounds very effectively.

*Q I have a liquid/tablet/spray is this ok?*

*A.* Clen is available in a variety of guises.  The most common being tablets typically in the 20mcg format. I have also  seen them dosed at 25mcg and 40mcg. There is a syrup solution which was  once popular on prescription but this is not often seen now. A growing  market is the "research chem" market. These are chemicals marketed  towards lab experimentation (therefore bypassing strict laws about  selling prescription meds) but are actually meant for consumption by the  customer. The Clen from these companies is usually sold in a vial or  spray bottle and the compound is suspended in solvent. The solution is  dropped into the mouth with an oral or normal syringe or some are  supplied with a spray which gives a measured dose orally. Much like UGLs  the quality of these research chem products varies widely. Some are  under or over dosed while others contain no active ingredients at all.  The best advice is to find a recommended source that people you trust  have used successfully. I would recommend using ARR as I feel Lion  offers quality products and service. The reason people buy from research  chem companies is that the compounds would be hard to obtain otherwise  and the chem companies are usually much cheaper than human grade. Make  sure you take note of the dosage on the product you are buying. Last but  not least there are a couple of injectable versions. There are  prescription injectables that to be honest are pretty rare now days. One  injectable version is gaining quite a following though. Helios is a mix  of Clen and Yohimbine and is designed to be used for spot fat loss (the  area injected will have fat loss). Users of this product have been very  happy with it. I do not know the dosage schedules for injectable  products so do some good research if you are going to use them.

*Q. Will It Harm Me?*

*A.* Clen has been shown in some studies to  cause heart problems. These studies were conducted on animals and they  were given very large doses. It may also be possible to do yourself some  permanent and possibly serious harm if you took a large overdose. With  Clen more does not = better! I have never met or spoken to anyone who  has been harmed as a direct result of using Clen. This does not mean it  won't happen though. Like all drugs caution should be used and one  should be very aware that there could be possible side effects.

*Q. What Are The Side Effects and how do I cope with them?*

*A.* Clens side effects include - high blood  pressure, shaking, headaches, cramps, insomnia and increased heart  rate/palpitations. While using Clen I would advise you monitor your  blood pressure. The machines for this can be bought extremely cheaply at  a chemist and are invaluable if you use Clen and/or AS. If your BP is  high then lower the dose or discontinue until normal BP is attained.  Shaking is a common side effect. While on Clen I get shaky hands when I  am writing or performing intricate tasks. If you find you are shaking  too much/all the time then you may try lowering the dose and then  bringing it back up slowly over a few days. Headaches are fairly common.  Be careful they are not a result of high BP. If they are not then  taking an OTC painkiller will cure your problem. Cramps while on Clen  are associated with Taurine. Taurine is an amino acid that is present in  the body. Clen affects the body’s level of Taurine and this can  sometimes cause cramps. Supplementing Taurine (I take 2g pre workout and  2g PWO) should cure this. If you still have cramps try supplementing  with potassium and examine your salt intake (make sure it’s not too  high) these are not Clen related but could help with the cramps!  Insomnia is common if Clen is taken to near to bed time, basically make  sure your last dose is taken 5-6 hours before bed. Saying that Clen has a  long half-life (over 30 hours) so sometimes you may try lowering the  dose if it is really affecting sleep. Another remedy may be to take some  Valerian root before bed to help you sleep. If you have palpitation  then lower dose or discontinue. You may want to check with a doctor as  heart problems are no joke and should not be ignored. I think I have  covered the most common side effects but there are probably many others  that relate to the individual. If you believe you have serious or  worrying sides, go see the doc.

*Q. OK I Want To Take It But How?*

*A.* Well there are several popular dosing  protocols with Clen. It boils down to maybe trying them and finding out  which one works/feels comfortable for you. Clen differs in dosage and  effects from each individual. Some people claim that they are completely  immune to the effects of Clen and it does not help them at all,  although I have never seen any scientific reasoning behind it. However  enough people have said it for there to be some truth in it. The most  important thing to remember when using Clen is that the body quickly  becomes tolerant to it. Clen down regulates receptors in the body and  eventually (usually in the second or third week) results have slowed to a  stop. For this reason Clen has a variety of dosage protocols designed  to prevent this down regulation. Firstly we need to start at a low dose  and slowly build up to a dose that is effective but not uncomfortable. I  would recommend starting at 60mcg. Stay at that dosage for three days  then up the dose by 20mcg. Repeat this process until you reach a dosage  where you can really feel the Clen working (slight shakes, slightly  faster HR). You may want to take your body temp daily while doing this.  An effective dose will raise the body temp by about 1/2 a degree. You  can also monitor when it becomes ineffective as temp will drop back to  normal. My Clen dosage looks some thing like this when I'm starting.


Day 1 60mcg
Day 2 60mcg
Day 3 60mcg
Day 4 80mcg
Day 5 80mcg
Day 6 80mcg
Day 7 100mcg
Day 8 100mcg 
Day 9 100mcg
Day 10 120mcg
Day 11 120mcg
I normally stop at 120mcg as this dosage works for me with minimal sides.

I take all my Clen in the AM before cardio. Many  don't lie to take it all at once and split the dosage throughout the  day. I find that if I do this the last dose affects my sleep and I quite  like feeling a bit "wired" in the morning! Some people will stop using  Clen at day 14. They will then take 14 days off to allow the beta  receptors to up regulate. They can then recommence and the Clen will be  effective again for a further 14 days. More recently it has become  fashionable to use an antihistamine compound to up regulate the beta  receptors while remaining on Clen. This is my preferred method. There  are two ways I know of doing this.

1.* use zaditen/ketoifen taken at 2-3mg per day along  with the Clen. Users report staying on for 12 weeks plus and the Clen is  still effective. The downside is that many people get very drowsy using  these compounds and are unable to train properly.*

2. *Take 50mg of Benadryl or another antihistamine  containing 50mg of diphenhydrmine (sleep ease from boots chemist if you  are in **UK!) every  night during every third week while you are on Clen. So I would dose my  Clen as usual and at day 14 I would add the Benadryl every night for 7  nights (while still taking the clen). Discontinue the Benadryl until day  35 and repeat. I favour this method as it helps me sleep and does not  affect my performance in the day. I believe we can thank Anthony Roberts  for this method.
* 
There is another method that I have seen many people  using. It is common to use the 2 weeks on 2 weeks off method but use ECA  (ephedrine,caffiene,aspirin) during the off weeks. This method is  totally pointless and counter productive. The whole point of taking two  weeks off is to allow beta receptors to up regulate making Clen  effective again. ECA down regulates these receptors (plus hitting a load  of others) just like Clen. Therefore the receptors never up regulate  and Clen + ECA becomes ineffective.

*Q. How do I come off?*

*A.* I normally lower the dose slowly day by day  until I am off as I don’t like to suddenly shocking the body, however  there is no evidence to say it is detrimental to come straight off it is  just my personal choice.


Well I hope that has answered some questions. I will update/add to this when I think of anything new!
*
taken from another board
*


----------



## sjk (Apr 29, 2011)

Good info. Well written.   Thank you


----------



## ROID RANGER (Apr 29, 2011)

thank you all


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok I ordered clen as well. I'm trying to see how to dose this correctly. I ask for a syringe at local pharmacy and they gave me one that has 6 ML total with tsp on left side ml on right. For example the 1 ML takes 5 ticks and so on. How would I dose that?



Imosted said:


> *Clen FAQ*​
> 
> 
> After reading and answering the same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over 30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over 100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the "steroid profile" section of the forum
> ...


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 30, 2011)

Imosted said:


> *Clen FAQ*​
> 
> After reading and answering the  same questions every week I decided to write this FAQ. Hopefully it will  answer the most commonly asked questions about Clen and also dispel  some of the myths and untruths associated with it. I have a lot of  personal experience with Clen. I used to weigh over 315lbs at over  30%BF. With a good diet and the help of Clen I managed to shed over  100lbs of fat, finally tipping the scales at 180lbs and under 9%BF. I  will not be including huge amounts of technical and scientific info as  many will find that boring and the idea is that someone new to Clen can  glean some useful info from here without falling asleep! If you wish to  get more technical then check out Anthony Roberts' Clen profile in the  "steroid profile" section of the forum
> 
> ...


 get good results when using 4 days on with t3 and 3 days off t3 alone.


----------



## ROID RANGER (Apr 30, 2011)

not really down for t3 my diet and excercise routine will be enuff with the clen no need to use more chemicals than i need to when i can just diet right and add a little more cardio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marini382 (May 8, 2011)

Good to put some winny with clen, to keep your strengh up and nice looking


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

winny and clen sounds like fun


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 17, 2011)

the clen t3 combos work great, you may also want to look into getting taurine and keto, great to supplement while on a clen cycle.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 17, 2011)

djflipnautikz said:


> Well Clenbuterol is a Beta2 Agonist. you do not need to take Test with it or anything.
> 
> You can use it during cycle, during pct, after pct it doesnt matter.
> 
> ...


 

so you are saying i can take clen during my pct ???

this is what i was told..Bad idea...you are just coming off an anabolic where new muscle was developed, your pct should be aimed at keeping calories high and solidifying those gains... clen will increase body temp/metabolic rate which causes more calories to be burned and will make keeping that new muscle impossible... smart idea is to finish pct and then wait a few weeks post pct to start any type of cut


----------



## RoidRage9 (May 17, 2011)

good read


----------

